# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Washington Türkmenbaşı?na Kur Yapıyor ABD Diplomasisi ve orta asya

## balasagunhan

Geçtiğimiz günlerde ABD Merkez Kuvvetler Komutanı General Abizaid Türkmenistan'ı ziyaret etmişti. ABD'li general, Türkmenbaşı Saparmurat Niyazov tarafınca kabul edildi. Görüşme kapalı kapılar ardında yapıldı ve her iki taraf, sadece kısa açıklamalar yapmakla yetindi. 

Tabii ki uzmanlar, Washington'un, Orta Asya politikasını bu sefer Türkmenistan'a dayalı yeni bir senaryo yazmaya başladığını konuşmaya başladılar. üzbekistan'ın, 'üslerinizi kapatın' isteğinden sonra dünyanın bu bölgesinde ABD'nin etkisinin fark edilir şekilde azaldığı düşünülürse, bu yöndeki konuşmaların yapılması dayanaksız değil. 

Amerikan diplomatik çevrelerinden bazı kaynaklar, görüşme sırasında Amerikan askeri üssünün Türkmenistan'a yerleştirilmesi olasılığının konuşulduğunu bildiriyor. Askeri ve stratejik bakımdan üzbekistan'a nazaran Türkmenistan, Pentagon'un daha çok ilgisini çekiyor. Afganistan ve İran ile komşu olmanın yanı sıra Türkmenistan, Amerikalı strateji uzmanlarının jeopolitik düşüncelerine göre Rusya'yı devre dışı bırakarak Güney Avrupa'dan Orta Asya'ya uzanacak ulaştırma koridoru olacak Hazar'a direkt çıkışı olan bir ülke. 

Son zamanlarda Amerikan diplomasisi, demokrasi mücadelesi veren bir tablo çizmeye çalışıyor. Bu nedenle üzbekistan ile ilişkiler koptu. Bu bahaneyle, Hazar kıyısında Amerikan üssünün konuşlandırılmasına şimdilik müsaade etmeyen Azerbaycan Başkanı Aliyev'e baskı yapılıyor. Gerçekleri dikkatli bir şekilde takip edenler için ise, Abizaid'in Aşkabat ziyareti beklenmedik bir şey değil. Peki neden?

Türkmenistan lideri, öncelikle Rusya'dan bağımsız hareket ettiğini uzun zamandır sergilemeye çalışıyor. ABD ile ilişkiler ise gayet iyi. şu anda Washington, Hazar bölgesinde mevcudiyetinin güçlendirilmesine yönelik bir plan uyguluyor. Türkmenistan ise bunun için oldukça karlı bir platformdur. Askeri bakımdan bu planlardan en çok Tahran endişe duymalı. Washington, üsleriyle İran'ı tamamen çembere almaya çok yakın. Bu ise, sorunların güçle çözümlenmesini mümkün kılıyor. Ancak uzmanlar, Rusya'nın olanlara kayıtsız kalamayacağını düşünüyor. 

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Rusya, Türkmenistan ile bir anlaşma imzaladı. Bu anlaşmaya göre, Türkmen doğalgazının Rus boru hatları üzerinden kuzeye yapılan ihracatı, Sovyetler dönemindeki kapasitesine ulaşacak. Bu bağlamda ABD'nin planları bu anlaşmaların suya düşürülmesine de yönelik. ABD, Orta Asya bölgesindeki enerji taşıyıcılarının Rus toprakları üzerinden geçmesini ve böylece Moskova'nın eski SSCB ülkeleriyle işbirliğini güçlendirmesini istemiyor. 

Bilindiği üzere Türkmenbaşı, BDT zirvelerine nadir katılan konuklardan. Uzmanlara göre, Gürcistan ve Ukrayna değil, Türkmenistan bu örgütten ayrılacağını ilan edecek. üok büyük doğalgaz rezervlerine sahip olan Türkmenistan, tamamen bağımsız bir oyuncu olmak için yıllardan beri çabalıyor. Amerikan üslerinin mevcudiyeti tabii ki ağır bir yük; komşularla ilişkiler bozulabilir. Kaldı ki bundan on yıl önce Türkmenbaşı'nın kendisi ülkesinin tarafsız bir devlet olduğunu ilan etmişti. Ancak bunu Türkmenbaşı, mülkiyetindeki topraklarda Batı'nın demokrasiden bahsetmemesi için bir bedel olarak algılayabilir.(Rossiyskiye Vesti)


kaynak türksam

----------

